
How to Improve Your Coding Skills - happy-go-lucky
https://www.pydanny.com/code-code-code.html
======
Raphmedia
Go on youtube. Find the MIT computer sciences courses (free!!). Watch them.

Seriously. Nothing improved my coding skills more than going over the basics
all over again but with a good professor.

~~~
cponeill
This is exactly what I have been doing as well over the past couple of weeks.

~~~
Raphmedia
Take a look at this amazing repo filled with video courses:
[https://github.com/Developer-Y/cs-video-
courses](https://github.com/Developer-Y/cs-video-courses)

------
ad404b8a372f2b9
I didn't find this article very insightful. It feels more like a poem than
practical advice for beginners.

I'd temper point #2, I've found as a beginner I was much too attached to what
I had taken so long to learn and I refrained from exploring other languages
and paradigms seriously. Once I freed myself from that I became much better at
coding overall.

Studying computer science has helped me a lot as well, it opens you up to
fields and technologies you possibly had no interest in before and forces you
to explore them and broaden your perspective.

------
geooooooooobox
> Over the years I've stayed with the easiest-to-learn stable IDEs/text
> editors. Yes, I know there are really powerful tools with arcane commands
> (Vim, EMACS, etc), but I don't want to have to stop what I'm doing to learn
> new tools. I want to code, not tinker with desktop tools or arcane text
> editors

Wut? both of those editors make coding so much more easier and the rest of the
stuff is just a cop out imo

~~~
cttet
In my view IDEs are much harder to learn... For vim or EMACs, you just need
the cheat sheet to start with, but with a IDE, sometimes I have to go to video
tutorials in order to figure out a button.

~~~
geooooooooobox
Seconded

------
sean_patel
TL/DR;

Write code everyday and don't break "The Streak".

------
iAm25626
Yes code and code some more but make sure to solve different problems, solve
the same problems different way. IMHO that's the more important imply message
(Explicit is better than implicit.) It's like running. If you always run the
same distance/cadence; at best you keep what you gain; I find that I rarely
improve doing the same thing over.

------
aengusmcphail
practice

